

Music industry faces $60 billion copyright lawsuit - cabalamat
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/4596/135/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
There is also much discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=981271>

~~~
cabalamat
Ta.

------
cabalamat
They've been hoist by their own petard. Oh how I hope they can't find a way to
wriggle out of this one.

